#   1  1    ?

## Lavrik

?         .      ?
       . ,     ,        ""  "",    ,    .     ,  ,     ,    ,  ,     .
         , !
   .
   ?

----------


## RedBrandt

, , " ", " ", " ", "   "  ..,           :
1.     .
2. ,  .
3.    ,   ,    -  -.
4.    -     ,        ,     .
5.    .
      :
1.   -  -,      , - ,    -   ,    -   , - .    -     -,    .
2.     , ,   ,  - ,  - ,      .
3. ,       .
4.       ,       ,    .   ,    .
5.     ,     -  - .
6.    .
7.           .
8.     ,     .

     ,       . ?   .

----------

,  - .
   -       - "".
     . 
  ""      ,     ""     .

----------


## Fosihas

, 
  ,          .
   . 

*RedBrandt* 
    .

----------


## Govorun

.           ,        ...

----------


## Svetishe

:    . Govorun ,   ,   .

----------


## Sifa

-      .         .          ,   .

----------

, -           .
   ,  .
 -   .

----------


## VENUS

,   ,   --  , ,     ,       ""           .

----------


## a

,      .  ""     ,       ,  - .

----------

,       . 
   VENUS:  -   .
:   ,   ;
  -      (   !)    .

----------


## asa

.   -    .  ""  -    .  ,    .

----------


## svet

,     -   ,   ,    !    ,  - "  ",  "  ",  "   "....  -  ,     :Smilie:  
   ,   .      ,     .   ,    ,      ,      .      ?    ?
 ,      ,     ,      .
  ,      (, , ......) -    .

----------


## .

-, ,  . ,   ,       . ,   .      - .        .

----------


## .

> .   -    .


 .       ,       "  "  . 
,  ,       ,  - ....

----------

,      " -,  -".    .

----------

,    ,     .        ,   ,     , -

----------


## 78

, ,   ,      . 
        ,     ,    .
  ,  .   ,         ,   " " ,    .    ,   -  . 
  ,    .  ,      -.      ,   "  ".  ...

----------

*VENUS* , **, 

    ?   !           :   . 
      ,      ,      .       : "   ,      . (   ).             .          ."
    -      , ,   ,     .   ( -),   ,      -     .       .

----------


## ago

.  -     ,  -  ,   -       .       .     -,      .      ,    .   , ..     ,     ,         ,   -   ,   ,      ,     .   - ,      ,       -     ,                .    , -    .
 .  :Smilie:

----------

,     .     -

----------

", "...       (      ,   ,   ,     ...    ,          )...     ,    -       -,     ,   ...          ...
 ,     -        ...
 ,   ,     ,     (,  ),  ,         ...    ,           ... -    ,      (    ).        ...  , ,  ,      ,        (    ,   ,    ,       ,     ,     )...     ,        ,       ,        ,             -    ...    ...      "" -,        -     ...     ,   ,     "",   ,     ,     ,  ,  ,   ,   ...           ...

----------

.  ,    ,        .  -  -            .   -  .     ... 
         .    .   .

----------

,  .    ,   ,       ,         -    ,       , .

----------

! !       . , .        - .

----------


## Sveta

.   ,    ,    -                .

----------


## Green

,  .         ,  ,  ,     (  ) . ,  (,  ) -  !

----------


## Atania

.   ""



> ""  -    .  ,    .


      .      -    -  - .

----------


## AF

,  .     -    ... !?   ............... ,   ................. ,   ........... ,   ........ ,  ......... !!!       ,           ,  .         ,    .    ,  ...?   !      ,    !?  ,    ,    .       ... .   ....    ....   ... .  .     ...!

----------

.  :Smilie:          - ,         ,    -   ,       .  -    ,      ,  -     .

----------


## Yell

.   -    -   -  (  ---),  ,       (    ) -    .     -     -    ,     ,     -  -      ,  - .

----------


## Gummy

.   ,    (    ,   ),    -  .  ,  ,   ,  ,     ,   ,              .

----------

, , . ...    ,  ;      ,    .

----------


## jul-2000

.    .             .      .            , ..     " ".  , -     ,   ,       ",   -    ""?".  .    .  . 
,   .       ,   .      -   . 
"     .
     :
 ,   , .
       ."
                                       .

----------


## a

.

----------


## Atania



----------


## Santil

,    ?
   ,   -   .           ,      .      !
    ,   . -,    ; -,   .  , ,  ,   ,   .     ,     ,         ,    ,    (   ).
 ,    ,   .          "  ",  ,         (      ).  ,  ,        (    -  ).
  ,    .   ,      . 

  ,         . ,    ,         .

  : "   !".   - " !"...

    ...  :Wink:

----------

.
 .
     ,      . 
      ,     .

----------


## svet

** ,      ,  ?     ?

----------


## svet

** ,    (  )   "  "  ,   ?

----------


## AF

:Smilie: 
1.  -   ""

----------


## RedBrandt

?     ,    .    ,        ,      . - , - , -   .
*svet*,    ,   .  ,    ,  ,  ,        ,  .       .       ?

----------


## svet

*RedBrandt* , *AF*  .     . :Smilie:      .
        .

----------


## AF

, ,  , ,  -     .  ,    ,   ... . ,    ,      .         . ,    .   ,        ,   .       -    .          ,  ,      .         ,     ... 
,          .     ,       .      .  :Smilie:    :Wink:

----------


## BUICK

,  ,      .

----------

> ,  .


 ,,,   ,  .    Venus  ,    .

----------


## Stroy-ka

- .  , !!!    , ,      ,  ... ...                ,     .  .   .     -:  ,               (   "",     ),   -  ,  ,   ,            ()    ,    ,   () . , ,        ,        ,      .  ,  ,        ,    ,   ,        - .          ?     -     .

----------

)))))))   !

----------


## Jaya

.       -  "".
  ,        ,     .      .

----------

"".    -,  .    ,    . ,  - .           . .    .       ,   ,      ,      2 . - ......

----------


## Vlad12

,  .
  ,   .
       ,        ,     ,          ,     ,   ,   ..
    -            (   ).
    ,     .
   :
   -   ,
   - -,   ,   - . ?          .
      ,      ,  .
      :         ?,        .
,   .      .
 ,   (   )   ,     .
  - .

----------


## novela

...!  ,    ,  ,,  , ...

----------


## gbju

, ,    ...    -   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,    -   :Razz:  ,    -   :Kiss:  ,    -   :Abuse: ,    -   :Type:  ,     ,  -   :War:  ,      ,  -   :Ass: ...    ,   -   :yes:  ,      -  :Type: ...     -   :Talk:  
-       ...
-  ,         ...
- ,       ,   -  ...

----------


## Alex_

?
  ,    .   -     "" ,  . ,      -    .   ,        // .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   ,       ,     .      ,     .

   ,     .   ,           ,       (   -   :    ,   ).
     -  .  ,   .

   .       .      .    ,     .      "",    .

----------

.    ,  -  .       ,     .    ,   ,   ,    ,  ,        - (    ). ,      .

----------


## lala

"".     ,  ,   ,     .     -   ,   ,   .    -    ,   -  ,     , ,    .

----------

,    .      .       -    .  , .

----------


## --

.     .

----------


## Westtrd

,      - 
  - 

:-)

----------


## _



----------

,     ,     ,     ,      ,        .       ,       .     .        ,      ,   ,  ,   . 

        ,   .....       ,     ,      ,       ,        ,       ?        ?
 ,      ,      ,    ....

      :              ,    .          ,      , ,        ,     .      .

----------


## BoBr_prosto_BoBr



----------

,    ,     .      ,    .     ,    ,       .

----------

-  .

----------


## Moolekula

,    . 
      ,        .
,   ,    ...       .       .

----------


## smit

-  ,   ,        .         ,     .
      .

----------

-       .    .  ?  :Smilie:     - .      .  .    "" -  ?     .    :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------

.       .     - ,   -   .            ...

----------

, .  -      .   -         .  !     -    .    !

----------


## Botox

,     ,     .. ,      ,       .     ,   ,  .   -  .

----------


## _

,    ,          -   ,  - .    - , ,       , ,  ,  ,    . .       (    ) -   !       .

----------


## Notta

-  ,        ...

----------


## Boriska25

,    ...     ,    ,  -    ..
  -   ...   ,      ...

----------


## Nass

,   !     "  !",         .

----------

- .
  - .     ,   (      :Wink: ).
             (     ).  ""  -        ,      (   " ").      ,    , .

----------

() .    ?    .         .
,  - !

----------


## tktha

-       .    .  ?     - .      .  .    "" -  ?     .           

 .  ,    -  .
     .
   ,        -       .

----------


## .

.  ,         .     , -  !. , ,   .    ,    ,    .            .     ,  ,     .      ,           ,      ,    " ",     ,      .     "     ,      .
        -  ,       .
   -  .

----------


## tktha

02.06.2006, 12:33    #79  
.

----------

,       . ,  ,       .
  ,    ,  ,   ""   . ,     :  .,       ,     .
 , ,   .   ,     -   :"  ,    ".       .,     ,         .       : ,   ,   -   .      (      ).             .        .            (   ),   ,   .   , -      , ,          .   :"  ?"   .
 ,       .   ""     ,  .

----------

